

Siri what song is this? The ios 8 GM doesn't have a clue - leoncrutchley
http://9to5mac.com/2014/09/10/siri-what-song-is-this-the-ios-8-gm-doesnt-have-a-clue/

======
lutusp
Quote: "This approach proved to be a bit counterproductive, as the software
would often misinterpret air conditioners, wind, or a sneeze in the background
as music ..."

If one spends a few minutes listening to modern music, this confusion becomes
perfectly understandable.

